# December CT Casino herf?



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I know there was some talk at the last casino herf about making it a monthly event. Any interest in doing that? Since the last was in November, barely, that would mean the next is in December, which is a very busy month for most people. But wouldn't it be nice to take a break from all the hubbub and kick back with a nice stogie for a few hours? :w

Anyway any interest in the 9/10th or the 16/17th?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I would be interested. I may bring a few friends who are back from the holidays... let's just hope they enjoy many, many people smoking for hours on end, only ordering waters when necessary!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

16/17 works best for me. There is also a Boston herf on the 9th, not sure how much of an impact that will have for us here though.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd love to attend, but I'll be out of town 13-19.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> 16/17 works best for me. There is also a Boston herf on the 9th, not sure how much of an impact that will have for us here though.


Me too I'll be away 7-13. However, I think December going to be tough. In any event, If I'm home count me in. If you have it while I'm in Fla, I'll try to call while I'm on the beach.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Me too I'll be away 7-13. However, I think December going to be tough. In any event, If I'm home count me in. If you have it while I'm in Fla, I'll try to call while I'm on the beach.


*BEACH?!?!?* It sounds like your life is waaaaaay too tough Frank.

I am not sure if I will be able to make a HERF in December, schedule is filling up fast. I will let you know.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am out !

Tis the season to be crazy !! 

I will be going crazy until Jan 1, this is our busy time and plus the holiday is amogst us.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Still a couple weeks out, who's still interested? 16th is the only day I'd be able to make it.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

I could probably swing that, would know better on the 14th.. 
Frank


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm down for the 16th. Might be able to drag a friend or two out with me as well. Sorry Marc, we'll catch you at the next one in January?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

We setting a time for this? Everyone plan on just meeting at Lucky's?

Hey Pete, if it's still this nice in a couple weeks, we can get a little ride in too.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You guys have a ball.

Dont forget - PHOTOS !!!! I will see you guys the next time.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> We setting a time for this? Everyone plan on just meeting at Lucky's?
> 
> Hey Pete, if it's still this nice in a couple weeks, we can get a little ride in too.


Definitely. I hope my battery's not completely dead though. I don't have a garage to store the bike in, so it's not on a trickle charger... I would have ridden last weekend in the beautiful weather, but I was out of town :c


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

wish i lived closer


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bump for next weekend. Who's going to be able to make it?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

So far I'm still in. What time is good for everyone


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I think I can make it the 16th. Has a time been set to meet at Lucky's?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Not yet, so far only Ghostrider and I had commited to being able to make it. Shall we say 1:00? 

Looks like it's going to be nice, weather.com says 52 and cloudy, which means I'll be on my bike    They have special motorcycle parking at the casino or am I just taking my chances that no-one smashes into my parking space...


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> Not yet, so far only Ghostrider and I had commited to being able to make it. Shall we say 1:00?
> 
> Looks like it's going to be nice, weather.com says 52 and cloudy, which means I'll be on my bike    They have special motorcycle parking at the casino or am I just taking my chances that no-one smashes into my parking space...


There's a BUNCH of reserved parking for bikes near all the doors. Just look for the areas that are striped

1:00 sounds good to me! Pete, if it's really that nice, maybe a little ride before hand? Course you're already riding 45 minutes to get there, where as I only havea 15 minute ride.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> There's a BUNCH of reserved parking for bikes near all the doors. Just look for the areas that are striped
> 
> 1:00 sounds good to me! Pete, if it's really that nice, maybe a little ride before hand? Course you're already riding 45 minutes to get there, where as I only havea 15 minute ride.


Actually, I'll take my time getting there. On one of the last riding days before winter, I won't be seeing any highway on my way there. It'll be winding back roads for me. I've got to look at my maps and plan out a route, but if you have a ride in mind for before, I'm definitely up for that. Now I just hope my battery's not so dead I can't start the bike...

In any case, long days riding are why I bought my Corbin seat...


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> Actually, I'll take my time getting there. On one of the last riding days before winter, I won't be seeing any highway on my way there. It'll be winding back roads for me. I've got to look at my maps and plan out a route, but if you have a ride in mind for before, I'm definitely up for that. Now I just hope my battery's not so dead I can't start the bike...
> 
> In any case, long days riding are why I bought my Corbin seat...


I can meet you halfway somewhere, just let me know what kind of route you come up with. I"m not too familiar with the casino area to plan a ride up that way.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Drew,
Is this a definite? For which day the 16th or 17th? 
Is Paul and/or Matt coming? 

LMK,
Frank


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't make this one guys, the 16th is bad for me. My daughters have a girls scout event in the evening and I have to attend a business function on Saturday with my companies street team to do a promotion and a radio spot. So unfortunately instead of smoking stogies with some really great BOTL's I will be promoting a books for babies campaign with these ladies all afternoon.










From left to right Lee, Coreece, Lisa and Luisa. (Anushka not pictured.)

Sorry guys but sometime I have to make sacrifices for the new job and this is one of them.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh man, that came out larger than I had planned, sorry.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

HOLY HUGE PIC BATMAN!!!:r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

College coed who call me boss and compliment me on the way I dress and smell is a good enough reason to hang out for the promotions. Not to mention they are not exactly ugly. They look even better in person and the blonde (3rd girl) gets very chatty and flirty when I'm around. Some days my job is real tough.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Drew,
> Is this a definite? For which day the 16th or 17th?
> Is Paul and/or Matt coming?
> 
> ...


This is for the 16th, Saturday. I've not heard from Paul yet. I sent him a PM to let him know in case he missed the thread.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool Saturday 1:00 it is.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Not sure if I can make it or not yet, we shall see lol


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> Not sure if I can make it or not yet, we shall see lol


We'll put an ashtray to occupy the couch spot with the good view for you if you can't make it... well, maybe :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Is this the same place... still 21 and over?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Is this the same place... still 21 and over?


Why don't you give them a call to check? The place is called Lucky's Lounge.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Is this the same place... still 21 and over?


They don't check ID's until later in the evening, Tanner. As long as you're not drinking, there shouldn't be a problem. Come on out, enjoy the company. Worse they can do is ask you to leave. Since 90% of the rest of the casino is also a smoking area, we can all find somewhere else.

We usually take over a little corner of the lounge, and no one bothers us. Well...except the hot little waitresses to check on us.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bump for *This is tomorrow - 1:00 at Lucky's Lounge in the Mohegan Sun Casino*

Drew, I sent you a PM regarding riding tomorrow. It's gonna be nice enough that I'm definitely up for it.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks like I won't be making this after all. Whole family is sick, including me. Can't even breathe at the moment, much less enjoy a smoke. Looks like the only others interested were Malik and onlyonrm. I talked to Pete this morning. Might be best if we just postpone until sometime in Jan.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, I'm still up for heading out there today, have no other plans and am procrasinating cleaning my apartment... If onlyonerm is still heading that way, we can have a 2 man herf :r 

I'll check back here about 11:30, and if I haven't seen anything from him yet, I'll assume it's on and will be out the door omw to the casino.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Malik23 said:


> Well, I'm still up for heading out there today, have no other plans and am procrasinating cleaning my apartment... If onlyonerm is still heading that way, we can have a 2 man herf :r
> 
> I'll check back here about 11:30, and if I haven't seen anything from him yet, I'll assume it's on and will be out the door omw to the casino.


looks like I gonna be headed out that way


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cool. I'll see you there, Paul.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You guys have fun !!

I wish I could be at this one.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Looks like I won't be making this after all. Whole family is sick, including me. Can't even breathe at the moment, much less enjoy a smoke. Looks like the only others interested were Malik and onlyonrm. I talked to Pete this morning. Might be best if we just postpone until sometime in Jan.


Drew, sorry to your not feeling well, nothing is worse then being sick over the holidays.. So get better. I'm all for a New Year sit down..



PaulMac said:


> looks like I gonna be headed out that way


Paul, I hope you received my PM. The heating contractor just left, I'm in no mood to travel up now. This is going to cost a fortune.. 
Have a blast today, I'll meet up with you at the next sit down and make it up to ya.

A very melancholy,
Frank


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Frank 

Hows that heat thing going ????

Hope all is well and you have a Happy Holiday .


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

was a good time had by Pete and I...our hottie waitress from the last time remembered us, and of course, the sushi kicked ass!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love Sushi !

Glad you guys had a good time.


----------

